# URUMQI | Urumqi Greentown Square - Lucheng Plaza | 270m | 180m x 2 | 100m x 4 | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.kaixian.tv/gd/2014/0220/2291685_2.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 烧饼满天飞


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Found this render too, looks 280m~...
http://www.xjszcg.com/Article/gongsi/tupian/764.html


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

what an upgrade


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a massive height increase, but the old version seems to fit better with the secundary towers.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*URUMQI | Urumqi Greentown Square | 270m | 180m x 2 | 100m |Prep*

*Urumqi Greentown Square*









http://blog.sina.cn/dpool/blog/s/blog_504498640102w9e9.html



























*I can't figure out exactly where the main tower is. And if it's already under construction. But it seems to me that the pics shows the two lower twins, so title prep*
04.11.15 by LASTinnocence


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*oh shit no, there's already a thread:bash:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732742&highlight=urumqi


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^
Merged.

The perspective appears to show both 180 meter twins rising amidst completed or nearly complete towers in this mega-development. I'd go with U/C for the lot and maybe pics of the tallest tower's site can emerge to update its status.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

19.09
By cxj6636 postet on gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, please, more updates, I like new developments in Urumqi


----------

